# suche Hilfe



## bonsaimt (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

zunächst eine kurze Vorstellung von mir. Bin nicht mehr der Jüngste mit einigen Jahren Erfahrung im Elektrohandwerk.

Mein Problem ist es, jetzt einen Lastenaufzug zu entwerfen, welcher mit einer Simatic S7 gesteuert werden soll.

Kann mir jemand nützliche Links oder Hilfen geben, wie ich z.B. an Schaltpläne und noch wichtiger S7 Programme komme?

Wäre über jede Anregung dankbar.


Gruß bonsaimt


----------



## himbeergeist (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo

und herzlich wilkommen. Als erstes müsste man wissen welche S7 du einsetzten möchtest. Ich denke für diese Aufgaben sollte eine S7-200 genügen. Es gibt im Großhandel so genannte Starterset`s, da sind dann schon Software und Programierkabel gleich mit dabei.

Herzliche Grüße

FRank


----------



## mariob (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
geht es Dir mehr um die technologische Umsetzung der Steuerung (Sicherheiten etc.) und/oder mehr die Programmierung? Irgendwo hatte ich sowas schonmal als Aufgabenstellung oder Beispiel gesehen, wenn mirs einfällt schreibe ich es. Technologische Umsetzung könnte jemand vom TÜV behilflich sein, da die auch mit manchen kompetenten Servicemonteur bekannt sind der da erstmal weiterhelfen kann. In welcher Form auch immer.

Mario


----------



## bonsaimt (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo 
schön so schnell Antworten zu bekommen.
Richtig erkannt, es geht sowohl um eine korrekte Steuerung mit allen Sicherheiten, als auch die Programmierung.
Ich betrete mit der Aufgabe "Neuland"

bonsaimt


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Januar 2008)

bonsaimt schrieb:


> Hallo
> schön so schnell Antworten zu bekommen.
> Richtig erkannt, es geht sowohl um eine korrekte Steuerung mit allen Sicherheiten, als auch die Programmierung.
> Ich betrete mit der Aufgabe "Neuland"
> ...




Hallo bonsai,

wenn du noch keine Erfahrungen mit S7 - Programmierung hast,
arbeite erst mal die "ersten SChritte" in der Online - Doku von S7 durch.

Noch besser wäre natürlich ein S7 - Lehrgang.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## bonsaimt (25 Januar 2008)

*Hallo Jürgen*

Danke zunächst,

......


wenn du noch keine Erfahrungen mit S7 - Programmierung hast,
arbeite erst mal die "ersten SChritte" in der Online - Doku von S7 durch.

Noch besser wäre natürlich ein S7 - Lehrgang.

CU <----- Das kannte ich auch noch nicht, cooool werde ich mir merken!

.......
also ich habe vor 8 Jahren mal einen Kurs besucht und bin seitdem nur in der Instandhaltung tätig.
Nun quäle ich mich schon bei der Projektierung.
Seit gestern ist eine Skizze/ Schema und ein erstes "Progrämmsche" fertig.
Jetzt suche ich Simulationssoftware und vor allem Musterprogramme bzw. Schaltpläne fertig aus dem Netz.

Bye 
bonsaimt


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Januar 2008)

bonsaimt schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt suche ich Simulationssoftware ...
> 
> Bye
> bonsaimt



Hallo bonsai,

wenn du S7 _professional _hast, 
dann kanns du den PLCSIM benutzen,
das ist ein recht brauchbarer Simulator.

Den gibts auch separat zu kaufen, 
das S7prof. ist m.E. aber die bessere Wahl.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht helfen Dir auch die Unterlagen von *Siemens* weiter.


----------

